# Starting up in WoW again...any suggestions?



## HamSaze330 (Nov 26, 2013)

So im working on getting a hold of my old account or Im going to just start a new one.
Anyone on here play/want to play with me?
Its been like 2 years since Ive played but graphics seem to be changing so I want to catch up.


----------



## Growingthedank (Nov 26, 2013)

I play some WoW on Shu Halo Alliance. I can scroll of rez you if your eligible or i can recruit you and we get 3x the xp when we level together. Its pretty fun now a days.


----------



## Dubsy (Nov 28, 2013)

if your pvping play warrior, super OP


----------



## slowandsteady (Nov 28, 2013)

HamSaze330 said:


> So im working on getting a hold of my old account or Im going to just start a new one.
> Anyone on here play/want to play with me?
> Its been like 2 years since Ive played but graphics seem to be changing so I want to catch up.


quick get to a meeting. LOL don't know how many days that game sucked out of my life but its alot. oh the blurrey smoke and blood filled weekends.


----------

